

Ask HN: What are you wishing/hoping for in 2015? - FabianBeiner

Hey!<p>Since 2015 is right around the corner, I’m curious what you’re wishing&#x2F;hoping for? (I’m not asking for New Year’s resolutions like losing weight or quit smoking. More like what you’re hoping to archive professionally.)<p>For me: I hope to see more of the world in 2015 and work abroad for some time, preferably in some startups or agencies.
======
sarciszewski
I'd be perfectly happy with being able to make a friend sometime during the
year. The past few years have not been fruitful in this category.

~~~
ravensley14
Hello friend, how are you?

------
rayalez
1\. First and foremost - master ML and Deep Learning. There's nothing that I
ever wanted more in my life than that, these things are awesome.

2\. Finally, after a long time of being stuck without a progress, get great at
blogging(I've recently dropped the old blog and started a new one from scratch
- about AI and ML, this time it will be much better).

3\. Figure out how to move into US/Canada/Australia/UK, one of the awesome
countries =)

4\. Finally start making cool videos for my vlog. I've almost figured out how
to do that, I already can make the "visual" part very good, but I am still bad
at talking, I should get much more skill.

~~~
FabianBeiner
About 4th: Do you know [http://speaking.io/](http://speaking.io/) or
[http://simplebits.com/notebook/2010/12/13/on-
speaking/](http://simplebits.com/notebook/2010/12/13/on-speaking/)? And maybe
check out [https://www.entheos.com/Speak-Like-a-
Pro/entheos](https://www.entheos.com/Speak-Like-a-Pro/entheos).

------
Jeremy1026
In 2015 I'll be looking to start my family with my wife. So I'm wishing for a
successful pregnancy and hoping for a healthy baby near the end of 2015 or
early 2016.

------
wornoutman
To set my life straight. I dropped out of university, went to college because
of my parents, I hate college. I want to drop out of college, finish my
startup so I can get a developer job. My future depends on this startup.

~~~
pizza
I find this admirable, although I also think you seem to be putting yourself
under quite a lot of pressure. Have you thought about the kind of support
you'll need for that change?

------
ravensley14
To create a prototype for my startup to present to Vc's
[https://gust.com/companies/Pingmergency](https://gust.com/companies/Pingmergency)

------
davismwfl
Using Go in production

Launching more products

Open sourcing more of the node.js code/systems I have written in the past
year, I am working on this now.

Primary income from product based revenue instead of consulting

------
iurisilvio
At least one more pet project. I started 3 interesting projects, but never
launched them.

------
ddorian43
Work abroad.

Create a startup.

Learn better linux.

Learn c || c++ || rust || java.

